# Kakimoto Full Mega N1 - LOUD?



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

How loud is this exhaust on a GTR? I want something stupid loud, will it fit the bill?

Will be running Decat and Trust mild steel DP's.

I have read through a loud of "how loud is this exhaust" but peoples opinions on loud are very different  So need the guys who like LOUD exhausts to help me find a nice one


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

did you pick car up ?


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

majestic said:


> did you pick car up ?


Yeah got back about 4 but its been pissing down so going to wait till tommrrow to get pics up.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

was going to wash mine but thought better of it let the rain do it instead , hope car is all you want it to be .


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah its a bit annoying because i was looking forward to giving it a good clean. Lets hope the weather is better tommorrow!

Thanks mate  This is the third one and ive fallen in love with it already, definetly my favourite out of the 3!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Kakimoto is very loud.
On my R32 I got thrown off the Nurburgring, on a static test I think it was registering 105db at just under 4000rpm.
Everyone will know you are coming, going or just sitting in the car letting her idle.
If you are going to track the car, don't do it.
It is a wonderful noise but only if thats your bag


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Bajie said:


> Kakimoto is very loud.
> On my R32 I got thrown off the Nurburgring, on a static test I think it was registering 105db at just under 4000rpm.
> Everyone will know you are coming, going or just sitting in the car letting her idle.
> If you are going to track the car, don't do it.
> It is a wonderful noise but only if thats your bag


thats what i like to hear! wont be using it on track so thats not a problem. have you got the full mega n1?


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

i had an kaki n1 on my silvia and it was fairly loud but easy to live with, would imagine it would be louder on a gtr

i have a full dual kaki on the way for my r34


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

D-Ranged said:


> thats what i like to hear! wont be using it on track so thats not a problem. have you got the full mega n1?


I had the N1 Full Mega + Dual.
Two nice BIG drainpipes from the turbos all the way back.
It was VERY loud.
Had to get rid as I got the track bug and was no way compliant.
Still have a kakimoto twin but its a quiet one I got from one of the RK race cars.
Well, I had to have one part on the car which I know knew its way around the circuits


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mr mugen said:


> i had an kaki n1 on my silvia and it was fairly loud but easy to live with, would imagine it would be louder on a gtr
> 
> i have a full dual kaki on the way for my r34


yes you have, and it should be here shortly


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

yeah i wanted that originally but its mega expensive but i found the single pipe one for a decent price so was going to go for that but dont want to be dissapointed.


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

i got the cat back twin on my 32. absolutely love it. better than my blitz nur-specR which was on my gtst

vid from iphone not the best recording YouTube - ‪wildy's R32GTR with Kakimoto twin‬‎


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*HKS Drag R*

I'm running a full 100mm straight through HKS Drag R & people say that's really loud. I'd be interested to hear the difference between the two as I thought of the double pipe Kakimoto system.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Pics pics pics!!-Lets see some lol.

Loud exhausts on motorways can be a bit of a drone-I had a hand built thing on mine but it got too much after a few years:chairshot


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

matty32 said:


> yes you have, and it should be here shortly


cant wait to get it

will post pics when i fit it


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I had a twin hks super drager on my r33 gtr and it that was very loud at any rev range.
I never got a db reading for it.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

think kakimoto on mine was 114db at 4000rpm. 

I have fitted a silenced decat etc and its still 106db. 

It to loud for me still so will be chopping it and fitting another silencer.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

I have the Full mega N1 on my car. Putting around its fine but once the gates open up it screams. I have been asked SO MANY times if I have screamer pipes.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

So other than going custom the Kakimoto is proper loud? Is it as loud as the Japspeed ones, only problem with them is the exhaust note isnt as nice.


----------



## EMAGDNIM (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm waiting to see (and hear) the Kakimoto Racing Hyper Full Mega N1+Full Dual Exhaust! I keep reading about it in various Japanese Mooks and magazines but I have not heard it. I know it's going to be hella loud but I'd be totally down to run one...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

my GT 0z1 is stupidly loud,had the N1 on our old GTR,that did have stock downpipes/turbos etc but was quite loud and deep,however my current Kaktimoto is silly loud and you can hearing me driving 5 minutes before i pull up at night...


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> my GT 0z1 is stupidly loud,had the N1 on our old GTR,that did have stock downpipes/turbos etc but was quite loud and deep,however my current Kaktimoto is silly loud and you can hearing me driving 5 minutes before i pull up at night...


That's what I run too. It's not too loud on idle or pulling away softly, which helps with the neighbours, but sounds great when it's opened up  

My reverse angle camera on the 1/4 mile below gives you a good idea of the noise it makes........








The only thing with the GT1.OZ, is the small exit, which looks a little weak compared to most systems :chairshot


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

cliff your car sounds just like mine on idle lol
yeah it's tailpipe is puny in comparison to the N1,but looks are deceiving with this exhaust 
on a side note do you know it's db reading roughly? i know it won't be the same as yours,but i do eventually want to do track work with this car


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I have no idea Emil, I'd love to know myself just out of interest


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

i had a kakimoto n1 exhaust on my r34gtr was just a cat back and was mentle loud after a motorway journey my ears were ringing for 2 days lots of drone but f me it was a gorgeous sound


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Well after having a look around i decided to go for this badboy - HKS Dual Dragger with silencers removed.




























Was in a complete state when i got it but i gave it a good clean up (4 hours with autosol and wire wool!)

Cant wait to get it fitted, its the turbo back system.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Shame on you!!!


Just kidding mate.
Get a soundclip up when done or bring it to Ace so we can hear her purr :thumbsup:


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


D-Ranged said:


> Well after having a look around i decided to go for this badboy - HKS Dual Dragger with silencers removed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great, glad you dont live next door to me, thought mine was loud but without silencers cant imagine what that will be like, let me know when its on and i will stand outside and hear it from here.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> cliff your car sounds just like mine on idle lol
> yeah it's tailpipe is puny in comparison to the N1,but looks are deceiving with this exhaust
> on a side note do you know it's db reading roughly? i know it won't be the same as yours,but i do eventually want to do track work with this car


i have a db meter if you want to use it.


----------

